# Duda referente a alternadores



## Teslar (Oct 22, 2017)

Hola , una pregunta ,si tengo dos alternadores diferentes uno puede mandar mas que el otro a un régimen 1100 rpmel primero manda 14v , y el otro manda 12,5 a ese mismo régimen ...


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Oct 22, 2017)

el de 12,5 no esta funcionando correctamente...


----------



## Teslar (Oct 22, 2017)

Entonces todos los modelos de altenadores tienen que mandar 14v?


----------



## pppppo (Oct 22, 2017)

Cerca de los 14 en general, controla los diodos y el regulador.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2017)

Un alternador a plena potencia entrega 14.4V, dependiendo la potencia y a que este destinado, puenden hacerlo a diferente regimen.
Si no llega a ese voltaje, puede estar fallando el regulador


----------



## sergiot (Oct 23, 2017)

Como te han dicho, el de 12.5 no anda, después de las 200rpm un alternador ya genera lo suficiente para cargar, y esa fue la razón que se dejó de usar los dinamos que necesitaban un régimen mas alto de vueltas para cargar.


----------



## Nandre (Dic 14, 2017)

12.5 no carga nada, deberia estar entre 13.6-14.5, eso va a depender del regimen de giro del alternador y la carga aplicada al mismo, ej el alternador de mi astra es de 70-120a es decir a 1500rpm (800rpm de motor por la relacion de las poleas) seran 70a y a 3000rpm (1500rpm motor) 120a y a medida que te acerques a la corriente maxima el voltage caera, para eso el regulador se encarga de mantener el voltage estable aunque varie la carga y las rpm dentro de un margen, conclusion revisa los diodos, regulador, los carbones y el colector


----------

